

Do You Have One of the Top 5% Most Viewed LinkedIn Profiles for 2012? - fxmartini
http://www.hasoffers.com/blog/top-5-viewed-linkedin-profiles-2012/

======
YPetrov
There was a post about how clever their marketing strategy is -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5185004>

I just received my 5% email too by the way.

